# Has anyone read the Amelia Peabody Series by Elizabeth Peters?



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

A couple of years ago I stopped at the library to pick up a book on tape on the way to work.  I was commuting an hour each way at the time. I couldn't find anything, but on my way out the was an Amelia Peabody book on CD by the door.  I gave it a shot and have since listened most of the series.  

The series goes in chronological order, and each book covers a year.  However, it is not necessary to start from the beginning.  The books are set in Egypt during the early 20th century.  

The only problem is that I loved the readers voice.  I don't know if I will like them as much if I read the books on Kindle that I missed. 

Has anyone else read these?  I haven't seen a post about them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read all of them. . . .many more than once.  It is one series that I buy as soon as a new book comes out.  I expect that if you read them you'll 'hear' the audiobook reader's voice in your head.  As she goes on the kids grow up and more and more of the story is told from alternate viewpoints.  Sometimes the plots are a little farfetched, but they're always very entertaining!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

What Ann said!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just bought it, I will start it later tonight...


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I got hooked on the audio book versions a few years ago. I listened to all of them in order and was crying (literally) when I finished the last one. I became so totally attached to the Peabody clan it was so upsetting for me to end the series. The audio book "reader" is Barbara Rosenblatt and she is fabulous.  I hope there will be more in the future.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been wanting to read these, but the Kindle versions start with #3, The Mummy Case.  I prefer to read a series from the beginning, but I think I'll go ahead and sample one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I read the first three or four and enjoyed them very much, then sort of lost interest in them. They all started to blur together. I think the writing style just got to me.

Mike


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've read the series and I LOVE IT.  Remains one of my top reads of all time (including her Vicky Bliss series, her writing as Barbara Michaels--totally different.)  I think you'll like the books just fine.  They are such good, quirky reads that I'm sure you'll "hear" the voices just as you remember them!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the Audible.com link to the first book:


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I love this series.  The author has a Ph.D. in Egyptology and is a best selling, fairly traditional romance novelist under a different name (Barbara Michaels).  In the Amelia Peabody story she uses her Egyptology background (the Peabody clan are Egyptoligists excavating in Egypt during the first part of the 20th Century) and her romance background.  The writing style is intentionally makes fun of a Romance stereotype.  Hysterical.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I sampled and got hooked on the first paragraph.  Now I have to buy.  Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst and I both have read the Amelia Peabody series.  We have kept all of this series as well as the Vicky Bliss series.  Always an entertaining read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you like Amelia Peabody, you might like the Victorian mysteries by Robin Paige. The first one is finally available in Kindle.

Kate Adrleigh is everything the Victorian English gentlewoman is not--outspoken, free-thinking, American...and a writer of the frowned upon "penny-dreadfuls."

Soon after her arrival in Essex, England, a body is unearthed in a nearby archeological dig--and Kate has the chance to not only research her latest story...but to begin her first case with amateur detective Sir Charles Sheridan.

Death at Bishop's Keep (Robin Paige Victorian Mysteries, No. 1)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you like Amelia Peabody, you might like the Victorian mysteries by Robin Paige. The first one is finally available in Kindle.
> 
> Kate Adrleigh is everything the Victorian English gentlewoman is not--outspoken, free-thinking, American...and a writer of the frowned upon "penny-dreadfuls."
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Turns out I bought that last May. . . .better get to it!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I've read the series and I LOVE IT. Remains one of my top reads of all time (including her Vicky Bliss series, her writing as Barbara Michaels--totally different.) I think you'll like the books just fine. They are such good, quirky reads that I'm sure you'll "hear" the voices just as you remember them!!!


I just got the first in the Peabody series. I love the Vicky Bliss series.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this series and even named my K1 Emerson!  I have first editions of every book (except #2 - still looking for that one) and am also adding them to the Kindle.  I haven't read the last two books because I don't want to get to the end - is that pathetic or what?  I did hear that a new one will be released in 2010, so I guess that means I get to read a book and still have two to go


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

vg said:


> I love this series and even named my K1 Emerson! I have first editions of every book (except #2 - still looking for that one) and am also adding them to the Kindle. I haven't read the last two books because I don't want to get to the end - is that pathetic or what? I did hear that a new one will be released in 2010, so I guess that means I get to read a book and still have two to go


Doesn't sound pathetic to me. I have all 7 seasons of Gilmore Girls on DVD - and have yet to watch the second half of season 7 for the same reason. My husband thinks I'm a dork!


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes - and it is a great series - a lot of fun


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Turns out I bought that last May. . . .better get to it!


Let me know how you like it. One of the reasons I like the Robin Paige series is she includes real people in the books, like Beatrix Potter, Rudyard Kipling, Daisy (one of Bertie's mistresses). I like the way she works them in as part of the plot. I'm saying "she" but it's actually a husband and wife.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really want to read these but of course I want to read them all on my Kindle so I am waiting until the first two are released as well.

I added a clickable link to request them in the stickied thread up top.

They look like a fun series and I love long series too.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> I got hooked on the audio book versions a few years ago. I listened to all of them in order and was crying (literally) when I finished the last one. I became so totally attached to the Peabody clan it was so upsetting for me to end the series. The audio book "reader" is Barbara Rosenblatt and she is fabulous. I hope there will be more in the future.


I don't know what it is but Barbara Rosenblatt does something special to these books. I really think you have to listen to her in order to understand why. I have done quite a few audio books during my commute. However, the characters in this book come to life more so then any other audio book.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I am tempted to try them on Audio - but isn't it weird to hear a lady reading the guy parts?  I have such a great mental image of Emerson (sigh) and I'm scared he'll sound too feminine.  I even made my husband read one of his speeches out loud in a British accent (the things he does for me   ) so I'd have a mental voice to go with the rest.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just joined Audible during their $100 off promotion, and the Amelia Peabody series will be a great way to start out. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I clicked. Hope everybody else does. I'll put the links here, too.

Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody, Book 1)

The Curse of the Pharaohs (Amelia Peabody, Book 2)


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this series.  I started out reading the paper books, and kept thinking "this would be great read aloud."  Then I discovered the audio versions read by Barbara Rosenblatt - I agree with previous posters, she does a fantastic job.  From that point on I preferred listening to them, though they work for me either way.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

vg said:


> I am tempted to try them on Audio - but isn't it weird to hear a lady reading the guy parts? I have such a great mental image of Emerson (sigh) and I'm scared he'll sound too feminine. I even made my husband read one of his speeches out loud in a British accent (the things he does for me  ) so I'd have a mental voice to go with the rest.


It isn't weird at all. In fact she doesn't sound like a lady reading Emerson's voice. Every character has a distinct voice throughout the entire book. Yet at the same time it is only one person reading the entire book which makes it flow very well. Just like you were reading to yourself. That is what is so impressive about the audiobooks.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I love this series. The author has a Ph.D. in Egyptology and is a best selling, fairly traditional romance novelist under a different name (Barbara Michaels).


I don't know if I'd label Barbara Michaels as a romance novelist -- gothic horror or paranormal, perhaps? There are romance subplots, but they're secondary to why people are hearing crying ghost children or what have you.  I say this as someone who likes romance novels and someone who grew up reading Barbara Michaels.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I clicked. Hope everybody else does. I'll put the links here, too.
> 
> Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody, Book 1)
> 
> The Curse of the Pharaohs (Amelia Peabody, Book 2)


I've clicked on these several times in the past, and just did it again - thanks for the reminder! I'm also going to try out the sample from Audible....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I read the first three or four and enjoyed them very much, then sort of lost interest in them. They all started to blur together. I think the writing style just got to me.
> 
> Mike


I'm with you Mike.

Though I may try again. Sometimes it's just were I am in life when I start a series and don't really get into it then try again several years later and find I enjoy them.

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just finished The Mummy Case.  I found it a little confusing toward the end; too many subplots.  I also had a hard time getting a fix on Ramses age, and his way of speaking was difficult to follow.  

I still enjoyed it.  I liked Peabody and Emerson very much and I liked the style of writing.  I'm sure I'll read more of the series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My feeling is that, at the beginning of the series, she is at least in her late 20's, maybe even in her early 30's. . . .definitely "spinster" by Victorian standards.  I figured him as somewhat older, but not probably past 40.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My feeling is that, at the beginning of the series, she is at least in her late 20's, maybe even in her early 30's. . . .definitely "spinster" by Victorian standards. I figured him as somewhat older, but not probably past 40.


That's about what I was thinking. How old do you think Ramses is by the third book? At first I thought he was about five, then I decided he was about 10.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I discovered the Amelia Peabody books a couple of months ago.  My Library has limited audio book offerings through Net Library (and no ebooks).  A few Amelia Peabody books were available so I tried it - and fell in love with the series.  I started with Crocodile on the Sandbank, loved the narrator and now want to listen to them all.  Unfortunately not many are available from the library and I'm too cheap to buy audio books.  I picked up a paperback of the 2nd in the series but have yet to read it - I went right to the next available audio book.  If you like these you might try the Vickie Bliss books.  I'm listening to Jackel's Head right now.  I'm not liking the narrator so much so was thinking of moving to the Kindle book.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's about what I was thinking. How old do you think Ramses is by the third book? At first I thought he was about five, then I decided he was about 10.


I put Ramses at 8 or 9 in the third book. At first I thought he was older but after reading the next book I revised it downward.

If you like the books you might like this site
http://www.ameliapeabody.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I put Ramses at 8 or 9 in the third book. At first I thought he was older but after reading the next book I revised it downward.
> 
> If you like the books you might like this site
> http://www.ameliapeabody.com/


Okay, that makes sense. Young enough to still have a speech defect and be called precocious, but old enough to go on the dig.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I started with Crocodile on the Sandbank, loved the narrator and now want to listen to them all. Unfortunately not many are available from the library and I'm too cheap to buy audio books.


I used to buy two to three books a week, at $20 to $25 a book. I would also buy audio books from time to time. Four kids later and I am too cheap to buy audio books too. However, the library has plenty. They don't have everything, and the newer stuff usually has dozens of people waiting for them. But they have enough to get me by.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Crocodile on the Sandbank









and

The Curse of the Pharaohs









Are available for preorder at $6.39 each. They are scheduled to be released on March 1st.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Also ask your library if they will do an interlibrary loan of the audio books--mine does.  I pay 2.50 to have it delivered from another library.  You have to listen to the book inside your lend period because most ILL (interlibrary loans) can't be extended, but it's well worth it for audio because they are so expensive.  ILL is pretty much the only way I do the audio books!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does your library have a website?  I can download audiobooks from home.
deb


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

LindaW said:


> Doesn't sound pathetic to me. I have all 7 seasons of Gilmore Girls on DVD - and have yet to watch the second half of season 7 for the same reason. My husband thinks I'm a dork!


I think I have met my match <g>. I have all 7 seasons of GG on DVD, too. I love them! I never ever saw the show when it was originally on TV and then ended up buying the DVDs on recommendations from sooooooooooo many people. I did a marathon watching all the seasons in a row, and it was heavenly. I wasn't going to watch the end of Season 7 but finally did. However, I'm now ready to start over and do it all again!!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I don't know if I'd label Barbara Michaels as a romance novelist -- gothic horror or paranormal, perhaps? There are romance subplots, but they're secondary to why people are hearing crying ghost children or what have you.  I say this as someone who likes romance novels and someone who grew up reading Barbara Michaels.


Maybe gothic romance, but you're right, not exactly romance. One of my friends (waaaay back when we were reading Michaels work) complained about the often non-resolution to the romance...sort of that Wuthering Heights feeling or that incomplete feeling. Definitely gothic. I don't think I'd go so far as to call them horror, but that also fits in its own way.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been listening to the first book from Audible.com, and I am very much enjoying it.... Made the 2 hours I spent painting my bathroom today much more pleasant.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've been listening to the first book from Audible.com, and I am very much enjoying it.... Made the 2 hours I spent painting my bathroom today much more pleasant.


I have this one one my iPhone. One of these days I'm going to listen to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read one in the middle of the series, which I enjoyed, but wasn't crazy about.  Now the first one, Crocodile on the Sandbank, is available for Kindle.  I got it at a bargain price and I'm loving it.  I missed the other two a couple of weeks ago that were discounted.


----------

